# Kayak Angler is a Master in Two Worlds



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Local guy to boot. Info *here*.


----------



## "ReelDeal" (Dec 27, 2014)

That was a great article....way to go Rob!! Congrats on the award!!! Thanks for posting it up Thrifty..

R/D


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

That's a great accomplishment!


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

does rob still post here? i think he posted here when he got the saltwater one. major props for sure.


----------

